# Bulk Containers



## vidahlia (Jan 7, 2015)

I was just wondering if anyone knew of a good place online to buy bulk containers. More specifically, I am looking for plastic jars, preferably white and 8oz. The cheapest place I could find was on bottlesetc.com, at about $1 per 8oz jar, which included shipping and tax. I haven't used this site before, so I just wanted to check in and see what others had to offer. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cindy2428 (Jan 7, 2015)

Check out midwestbottles.com. They keep a good variety of standards in stock with good pricing.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 7, 2015)

I agree with midwest bottle or there is also SKS.


----------



## Soapsense (Jan 7, 2015)

I've used SKS, very happy with them, and shipping was fast for me as they are on the East Coast.


----------



## vidahlia (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## doggonegardener (Jan 10, 2015)

http://www.specialtybottle.com
I have purchased a few things from these folks.  Shipping is good.  They have fast turnaround and good prices...for the items I have checked.

Rene


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 10, 2015)

Uline has plastic jars  http://www.uline.com/BL_8176/White-Round-Wide-Mouth-Jars?keywords=jars


----------



## Soapacetic (Jan 14, 2015)

usplastics.com has assorted bottles,  depends on qty and your location with shipping for total costs.


----------

